# Iron Horse Classic Durango



## isa11bike

Can anyone direct me to a site that will offer the incline grades of the Iron Horse classic?
I would like to see how they compare to our local mountain (Mt. Lemmon) in Tucson.
Thanks


----------



## Bulldozer

isa11bike said:


> Can anyone direct me to a site that will offer the incline grades of the Iron Horse classic?
> I would like to see how they compare to our local mountain (Mt. Lemmon) in Tucson.
> Thanks


This doesn't give you the percentage of the grades but it should help.

https://www.ironhorsebicycleclassic.com/images/raceMaps/race_profile_lg.jpg


----------



## Robert M.

I haven't done the Ironhorse race but I've driven from Durango to Silverton. It is much steeper than Mt Lemmon. I did the Mt Lemmon time trial last year and have gone further in the past so I know that climb. After Hermosa it's close to the grade of Lemmon, but After the ski resort it really kicks up. Also, your starting at 6500 ft topping out at 10,900!! I really wanted to go this year, but I'm nowhere ready, maybe next year. Good luck!


----------



## isa11bike

*Thanks*

I can be in better shape also. I have put on a compact crank and a 27 cassette. Hopefully this will help me a little bit coming from 2200 to 12000. At least there will be beer afterwards.
thanks for the replies
ISA11BIKE


----------



## B-Fun

*great race*

i've done the race two years in a row now. the first time was my first race ever, and i entered it after only just beginning to pick up cycling. i think i had 10 "training" rides in of about 1 - 1.5 hrs each. it is a tough race, but definitely do-able. 

the first 12 miles or so are really easy, you just fly through the valley. then the climbing begins and the field gets decimated. there's about an 8 mile stretch of some pretty good climbing which leads into 5 miles of rollers. after the roller, which takes you by the ski resort, you hit coal bank. this climb is 5.8 miles and works out to about an average grade of 6%. tom danielson of discovery holds the hillclimb record to to the top of this pass with a time just over 24 minutes. this is the toughest climb of the race. you then descend for around 3 miles reaching the base of molas. this is about a four mile climb with a grade that is not quite as steep as that of molas. there is a little stretch of it about 3 miles in that gets pretty steep (8-10% maybe), and last for about a half mile. one to the top it's a fast six mile descent into the town of silverton. the race finishes at the far side of silverton, so you race up a slight grade right down the main street of town. 

hope this info helps, and good call on the brew at the end of the race. 

oh, in case you're interested, the course record was set in 2003 by tom danielson of discovery channel with a time of 1:58. that's about 23.9 mph average. usually the p-1-2 winner comes in around 2:17.
let me know if you want any more info and i'll try to help.


----------



## asgelle

B-Fun said:


> oh, in case you're interested, the course record was set in 2003 by tom danielson of discovery channel with a time of 1:58. that's about 23.9 mph average. usually the p-1-2 winner comes in around 2:17.
> let me know if you want any more info and i'll try to help.


I think that record is for the old course starting at the Iron Horse Inn. That cuts off about 3 miles. Some people (O.K. me) are a little skeptical about the record since Danielson self-timed it, starting his watch when the race passed the Iron Horse Inn after starting at the rec. center.


----------



## B-Fun

*that makes more sense...*

makes a lot more sense that it would be timed from the old course. i thought that 1:58 was a pretty miraculous time, even for a great rider such as danielson, considering the time that most of the pro winners do it in. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## yosemitesamiam

*wow!*

So question from the new guy. I'm 31, will be 32 by next years Iron Horse...haven't pedaled in years. What would it take to get me ready for the '08 Iron horse? 

Thanks guys!!!

Sam


----------



## dadat40

Shut off the computer and start putting in some miles and be ready to suffer for 3 hrs by next may.


----------



## B-Fun

depends on what your goals are for next year? are you just wanting to finish the race or do you have a specific time/place that you'd like to finish. are you wanting to sign up and race in a category, or do the fun ride?

the first time i did the race, i had only ridden a road bike on ten rides, only one that was over two hours long. that said, you have a lot more time to get ready than what i did. i would strongly recommend that you link up with a local group or club, and they will be able to help you tremendously. i know the group that i joined in january has been terrific, and it is so much easier to ride for 4 hours with a group than 2 hours solo.

best of luck with the training


----------



## bjeylee

Anyone done this race SS? If so what gearing did you use?


----------



## PhatTalc

53/39 at the front with 12-25 on the back. The hills are not steep, but the race is very competetive.

By the way, if anyone cares:

Until around mile 12, it's flat. From then you are mostly climbing/descending! The first climb up to the ski area is a long 9 mile climb at around 4%, but it's not steady. The first 1.5 miles of that climb are the steepest on the route, then it undulates and is pretty easy (until past the ski area).

There are then 6 flat miles past the ski area to the base of coal bank pass, which is 5.5 miles and 6.5% grade. Descend 800ft and then up Molas Pass, 4 miles at 5%. Ater that is easy, but the descent needs care.


----------



## bjeylee

PhatTalc said:


> 53/39 at the front with 12-25 on the back. The hills are not steep, but the race is very competetive.
> 
> By the way, if anyone cares:
> 
> Until around mile 12, it's flat. From then you are mostly climbing/descending! The first climb up to the ski area is a long 9 mile climb at around 4%, but it's not steady. The first 1.5 miles of that climb are the steepest on the route, then it undulates and is pretty easy (until past the ski area).
> 
> There are then 6 flat miles past the ski area to the base of coal bank pass, which is 5.5 miles and 6.5% grade. Descend 800ft and then up Molas Pass, 4 miles at 5%. Ater that is easy, but the descent needs care.


Let me re-phrase, Has anyone done this race Single Speed? If so what gearing?


----------



## PhatTalc

Sorry, didn't see the SS bit there!


----------

